# Aurum HSP



## master_disaster (25. August 2019)

Hallo,
mir ist das untere Lager vom Steuersatz jetzt schon zum zweiten mal kaputt gegangen. Ich komm mir fast schon zu dumm vor ihn einzubauen. Gibt es da irgendetwas zu beachten ? Mir scheint es fast so wie wenn die Fase des Lagers nicht richtig in die Einlegeschalen passt ( original Cane Creek Ersatzlager). 

Und gibt es die Rahmenschutzteile/Umlenkpulley auch einzeln zu kaufen ? Ich habe dazu noch nichts gefunden.

Grüße


----------



## pat (4. September 2019)

Du verwendest schon IS42/30, nicht IS41/30? 
Ich habe neu das verlinkte höherwertige 110er Lager verbaut, anstelle des serienmässigen aus der 40er Serie. Bislang unauffällig, nie Probleme gemacht. 
Was heißt kaputt gegangen? 

Kleinteile sollten erhältlich sein (siehe Anhang). In D wohl übern Händler. In CH bekomme ich alles problemlos bei indiansummer.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## master_disaster (4. September 2019)

Super danke für die PDF.

Ja die benutze ich (41.8mm) hab jetzt auch diese hellbender  CC Lager gekauft. 

Mal kucken wird schon halten


----------

